# multiplicador de 4x4 bits



## maxking110 (Jul 4, 2011)

hola q*UE* tal. haber ahora si adjunto el archivo q*UE* esta en proteus, q*UE* es la multiplicacion de 4x4bits, quisiera saber como quedaria usando dipswitch???

gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2011)

Las *UE* son las que te faltaron .
Usalas, que no estás en un chat.

Por lo demás... Tenés un par de dip switches en el esquema, ¿qué es lo que no entendés del asunto?

Saludos


----------



## maxking110 (Jul 4, 2011)

ok perdon, pues tengo un par de dipswitch pero no funcionan!! es decir que yo copie o pase un diagrama que esta en algebra no se que de un tema de aqui, pero resulta que ese diagrama esta con digiswitch, cuando yo lo pase a proteus con dipswitch, pero no funciona!!   

haaa desesperacion


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola maxking110

Analiza tu circuito en ISIS de Proteus.

Lo primero que debes hacer es juntar más los componentes para que sea más visible una área más grande del circuito.
Más visible y más entendible.

Los DipSwitch’s que tienes en tu circuito no están bien conectados.
Por una de sus terminales van a las compuertas AND y por el otro van al Vcc.
Además, por el lado que se conecta a las compuertas AND debes conectar unas resistencias de, digamos, 10K. A tierra(Gnd).

El DigiSwitch de ISIS de Proteus Está en la imagen adjunta.
Compara el diagrama que te adjunto contra el tuyo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## maxking110 (Jul 4, 2011)

ok ya checo, solo una duda, para llevar esta practica a cabo los digi switch para comprarlos se piden solo asi como se escribe????

y otra duda, ya arregle los dipswitch por digi switch, pero la pregunta es porq*UE* no prenden mis leds?? lol


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 5, 2011)

Hola maxking110

Fíjate por acá.
En el mensaje #56
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/alarma-programable-reloj-digital-echo-74ls47-74ls192-40911/index4.html#post520226_

Como aparecen por allá los DigiSwitch así son físicamente. Y si así se llaman pero en algunos lugares, en otros los llaman como están nombrados en el ISIS de Proteus.

No sé porque no encienden los LED’s. tal vez asignadas otras características. Por ejemplo que prendan a mayor voltaje que el que les proporciona las salidas de los circuitos integrados. También puede ser que la corriente que tienen asignada sea mayor que la que pueden proporcionar las salidas de los IC’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## maxking110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuujuuuu!! 

listo ya se pudo!!! 
esto esta asi resulta q*UE* con 74ls83, pues no encienden los leds pero resulta q*UE* con el 74ls283 si encienden los leds, usando los digiswitch!! espero mañana encontrarlos en las refaccionarias porque si no me doy un tiro!!!

por cierto cambie lo de los dipswitch como me dijiste y aun asi no funciono! porque???
me gustaria de todos modos implementarlos!


----------



## maxking110 (Jul 5, 2011)

hola que tal de nuevo por aqui, lo que pasa, es que hoy fui a buscar los digiswitch pero aqui en mexico no los conocen!!! :'(

intente hacerlo con  dipswitch y no me corre, lo hice con siwtchs normales y tampoco, que me falla???


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 5, 2011)

Hola maxking110

Pero que no habías dicho en tu mensaje #7 que ya había funcionado tu circuito y que solo le cambiaste el 74LS93 Por el 74LS283 ??.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## maxking110 (Jul 5, 2011)

si quedo pero con los digi switch, pero resulta que fui hoy a buscar esas piezas y no las conocen jejejeje

por lo tanto tengo que hacerlo con dipswitch, pero resulta que no funcionan!!

ya cambie de manera distinta como me dijiste los dipswitch y las resistencias pero no funcionan, me encienden 3 leds no tienen nada que ver! aun cuando no halla activado ni un dipswitch!!


----------



## clocko (Jul 5, 2011)

ya intentaste probarlos por separados cada circuito integrado para ver si no te esta fallando alguno???

Ya intentaste conectar el voltaje?? jeje


----------



## maxking110 (Jul 5, 2011)

si mira, ya intente, con siwtch normales de proteus, ya intente ponerle voltaje, tierra, etc y sigue igual, aunque solo encienda el switch 1 x 1 me encienden 4 leds!


----------



## clocko (Jul 5, 2011)

a ver tu problema es al hacer tu circuito fisicamente o en proteus.????????
por que el circuito funciona bien.


en tu simulacion haz doble click en los leds y ponlos como digitales, no analogos.

ademas los dipswitches si funcionan pero estan mal conectados tienes que conectar las entradas de los 74ls08 a 1 logico mediante una resistencia y los dipswitches van a tierra para cuando lo cierres puedas hacer el cambio de estado


----------



## maxking110 (Jul 5, 2011)

ammmmm creo que me apresure, y resulta q*UE* esto no funciono! lol

ya cambie todo, solo q yo trabajo con el 74ls283, dado que no compre los 74ls83....

y ya cambie los dipswitch a como me has marcado pero mmm no funcionan, por cierto 
el proteus que tengo es el 7.1, y no me dejo abrir es tuyo :/

adjunto los archivos te los dejo...


----------



## maxking110 (Jul 6, 2011)

acabo de finalizar mi circuito en protoboard y no funciono con los dipswitch :'(

mal plan!! 
todo porque aca en mexico no existen los digiswitch :'(


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2011)

> todo porque aca en mexico



en que "mexico" vives en el Mexico que yo vivo si hay, hasta de 4 y de 8 (creo que de otros tambien pero son los que compro) incluso hay tristate pero esos si son dificiles de encontrar....

*EDITO*

hno:hno: lei mal el post... buscas cosas de estas... verdad???






No... la verdad no las he visto... perdon...


----------



## clocko (Jul 6, 2011)

bueno mira si con los dipswitch no funciono tu circuito con los digiswitch tampoco va a funcionar por que igual hasta puedes utilizar pedazos de cable como switch y si hiciste tu circuito bien pues va a funcionar, aqui lo que tienes que reviar es el diseño de tu circuito, supongo que lo hiciste en protoboard, pues revisalo bien, te sugiero que lo hagas con la ayuda de un multimetro revisa que los voltajes le lleguen a todos tus ci y que haya continuidad en las conexiones y sobre todo que no hayas cometido errores a la hora de cablear, si eres de los que hacen un garabatero en los protoboard te sugiero que empieces por ahi a arreglarlo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 6, 2011)

Hola maxking110

Qué te imaginas que son los DigiSwitch con respecto a los DipSwitch ???.
Los dos solo son: Switch’s, apagadores, interruptores. Hacen exactamente lo mismo.
El que sean unos u otros no es la causa de que no funcione tu circuito.

En mi mensaje #4 te recomendé esto:
“Lo primero que debes hacer es juntar más los componentes para que sea más visible una área más grande del circuito.
Más visible y más entendible.”
Lo Hiciste ??.
No es para que se vea bonito sino para que sea más visible una area grande del circuito. Con ello sería más entendible.

Por otra parte: 
*Qué esperas que haga tu circuito ?.*
*Por qué dices que NO funciona ??.*
*Cómo llegas a esa conclusión ?.*

*Si multiplicas 2 x 8, Qué resultado te da ??... Qué LED’s se encienden ??.*

Yo estuve probando tu circuito en ISIS y si funciona.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## maxking110 (Jul 6, 2011)

si ya lo se, disculpa, pero ya quedo y pues estuvo perfecto!!
lo hice con dipswitch y ya funciono, pero los dipswitch valieron gorro en las protos! jejejeje

no funcionaron al 100 jejejeje


----------



## rikaru (Ago 17, 2011)

Quisera me dijeran porque me muestra el resultado de la multiplicación en hexadecimal y no en decimal (le puse display)


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 17, 2011)

Hola rikaru

Normalmente todos los circuitos aritméticos dan un resultado hexadecimal cuando la cantidad de BIT’s es igual o mayor a 4.

Para convertirlo a decimal habría que agregarle un decodificador de binario a BCD.
Hay varios y los puedes encontrar por acá.
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index4.html#post502432_

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rikaru (Sep 11, 2011)

si le he puesto un 7447, pero aun asi el valor en el display es en hexadecimal.
Además otro problema es que cuando llego al número 10, logicamente no me lo muestra; ¿cómo puedo hacer para que me muestre numeros mayores a 10 (por lo menos que llegue hasta 99)?


----------



## clocko (Sep 11, 2011)

MrCarlos te puso un enlace en el cual viene un circuito que te convierte el dato binario de manera que lo puedas visualizar en displays, ¿Leiste acaso el tema? creo que no, revisa el post # 63 y el post #60 del enlace, te lo pongo otra vez.
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index4.html#post502432_


----------



## rikaru (Sep 11, 2011)

Si, pero como podria hacerlo con 7447?
...Porque he leido que se puede hacer con mapas K


----------



## clocko (Sep 11, 2011)

no puedes poner los 7447 directo no confundas ese es un decoder bcd a 7 segmentos muy diferente de un decodificador binario a bcd primero tienes que convertir el binario a bcd y despues de eso utilizas los 7447

en el circuito que se te propuso solo reemplaza los 4511 del circuito por los 7447.

convertir 8 bits binarios a decimal con mapas...ya te quiero ver haciendolos 225 combinaciones para 21 segmentos, y si lo diseñas en papel, a la hora de hacerlo fisicamente vas a ocupar mucho material......suerte con eso, pero todo se puede no te estoy diciendo que no.


----------



## rikaru (Sep 11, 2011)

Pero en lugar de los 4510 y del 4040, que otros IC puedo poner? Porque por el codigo me imagino que son CMOS y, pues, no me quiero complicar con esos IC
No podría hacerse con 74190???


----------



## clocko (Sep 11, 2011)

puedes usarlo claro el 74ls90 como contador de decada y tambien el 74ls191 como contador binario

te paso el circuito ya unido, la parte encargada de multiplicar es diferente pero la etapa de conversion binario a bcd y a 7segmentos es la misma que te mostraron en el enlace pero con los integrados 74ls191 y 74ls90, tambien te paso una simulacion en circuit maker


----------



## rikaru (Sep 11, 2011)

muchas gracias clocko!!!!


----------



## wicho21 (Ago 4, 2012)

Bueno pueme mandaron a hacer un multiplicador de 4 bits solo con 3 integrados
- 2 71LS08
- 1 74LS83

pero el problema que me salieron bien todas las multiplicaciones pero no enciende para nada el 8 tengo las 5 respuestas de 83 pero no me enciende para nada la 4 y llevo dias tratando de arreglarlo no le encuentro el error alguien tiene un diagrama que me pase para ver si deduci bien el circuito!?


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 5, 2012)

Es más facil ayudarte si adjuntas el diagrama que hicistes tu, así se ubica mejor el error y se podrá ayudarte; pedir que te hagan un diagrama para comparar con el tuyo no será solución, para ello tendrían que adivinar lo que hiciste.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola wicho21

Con tan solo:
- 2 71LS08
- 1 74LS83
No creo que logres hacer el *multiplicador de 4x4 bits con Diplay* 
Se requieren más 74LS08 y más 74LS83.
Y otros para poder mostrar el resultado de la multiplicación en los Display’s
Aunado a un circuito decodificador de binario natural a BCD.

Fíjate en este enlace:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/aritmetica-binaria-restador-multiplicador-divisor-binarios-53889/#post675352
En el mensaje #1 
hay un multiplicador que pudiera servirte de ejemplo para desarrollar el tuyo.

En el mensaje #13
Ya tiene Display’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## oscaramaiz (Jul 27, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola maxking110
> 
> Qué te imaginas que son los DigiSwitch con respecto a los DipSwitch ???.
> Los dos solo son: Switch’s, apagadores, interruptores. Hacen exactamente lo mismo.
> ...



Como haces para convertir esa salida a 3 Displays de 7 Segmentos? Porque yo tengo uno parecido pero no he podido hacer que se muestre


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 27, 2013)

Hola oscaramaiz

Si la salida de tu circuito esta en binario natural entonces requieres un decodificador de binario natural de *X* BIT’s a 3 dígitos BCD.

Ese decodificador que se necesita para tu multiplicador lo puedes encontrar por acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/
O por acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-decodificador-2074/

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: Me gustaría ver tu circuito multiplicador. Puedes adjuntarlo ??


----------



## oscaramaiz (Jul 27, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola oscaramaiz
> 
> Si la salida de tu circuito esta en binario natural entonces requieres un decodificador de binario natural de *X* BIT’s a 3 dígitos BCD.
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes,

   Gracias por tu apoyo, por lo que he estado leyendo el circuito que me pudo haber ayudado de manera directa el 74185 esta descontinuado y creo que tendré que hacerlo con compuertas lógicas basándome en mapas de Karnaugth ya que no puedo filtrar de manera directa que refleje el valor hasta el valor 9 en cada display.
   Si tienes alguna solución idonea te agradecería.

Saludos,
Oscar Amaiz





			
				oscaramaiz dijo:
			
		

> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Gracias por tu apoyo, por lo que he estado leyendo el circuito que me pudo haber ayudado de manera directa el 74185 esta descontinuado y creo que tendré que hacerlo con compuertas lógicas basándome en mapas de Karnaugth ya que no puedo filtrar de manera directa que refleje el valor hasta el valor 9 en cada display.
> Si tienes alguna solución idonea te agradecería.
> ...



Se me olvido colocar el circuito.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 27, 2013)

Hola oscaramaiz

La solución idónea sería utilizar el 74185 pero está descontinuado. 
Más sin embargo si analizas sus hojas de datos verás que dice:

These monolithic converters are derived from the 256-bit read only memories, DM5488, and DM7488.
Traducido Con: [/COLOR]http://translate.google.com.mx/?hl=es&tab=wT#en/es/
Estos convertidores monolíticos se derivan de las memorias de 256 bits de sólo lectura, DM5488 y DM7488.

Así que la siguiente solución idónea sería utilizar dos memoria con un BUS de direcciones de 8 BIT’s y 8 BIT’s en el BUS de datos.
Los BUS de direcciones le conectamos las 8 salidas de tu multiplicador y por los BUS de datos saldría el BCD 3 Dígitos. Te sobrarían 4 BIT’s en el BUS de datos los cuales los puedes dejar libres.

Claro habría que programar esas memorias para que al aplicarle un número binario natural en el BUS de datos, el contenido de esa dirección nos de el código BCD para 3 cifras.

Hay otra solución: utilizar contadores binarios y de décadas.
3 binarios y 3 de décadas.
Los contadores binarios deben ser programables y deben contar descendentemente.
Los 6 contadores tienen el Clock común. Contarán los mismos pulsos.
Primero se programan los contadores binarios con el resultado(Producto) de tu multiplicador.
Luego ponemos a contar ambos: los binarios(Descendentemente) los de décadas(ascendentemente).
Cuando los contadores binarios llegan a cero interrumpimos la señal Clock.
En las salidas de los contadores de décadas tendremos el código BCD para cada una de las 3 Cifras.
Este circuito se ve en el mensaje #15 de *capitanp* fechado: 05/Nov/2006.
Ese circuito fue desarrollado con el simulador CircuitMaker.
En este enlace:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/
Otro circuito que te serviría es el adjuntado en formato PDF por *elaficionado* en su mensaje #44 en el mismo enlace. Es muy parecido al de *capitanp**.*

Existen otros métodos para convertir de binario natural a BCD. En el mismo enlace los puedes encontrar.

*Hablando de tu circuito:*
Hay algunas cosas por mejorar.
Los LED’s deben tener su resistencia limitadora de corriente así como tambien los segmentos de los Displays.
Las entradas RBI(5) y LT(3) de los 74LS47 deben ser conectadas al VCC., en este caso, para que no interfieran al armar el circuito.
Lo más importante, tienes conectados los LED’s en forma que nunca prenderán(Encenderán).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

